# zu beantworten weiß (Wortstellung)



## Maxi Muneyoshi

Im Kapitel 2 von Freuds "_Das Unbehagen in der Kultur_" ist folgender Satz zu finden.
_
"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß."_

Meine Frage ist auf die Stellung von "weiß" bezogen. _"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, *die weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten." _wäre meine Version. Ist beides korrekt ? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Maxi M.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Maxi Muneyoshi said:


> _Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß_.


_wissen _scheint mir hier modal, also wie ein Modalverb, gebraucht zu werden (vgl. _Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens __beantworten kann_​). Seine finite Form _(weiß) _muss daher am Ende des Nebensatzes stehen.


PS
Ein ähnlicher Fall ist _vermögen_: 
_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens__ zu beantworten vermag.


_Zum Unterschied von _wissen_ eignet sich aber _vermögen _für das Korrelat _es_: 

_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion,__ die es vermag, die Frage __nach einem Zweck des Lebens__ zu beantworten.

*__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion,__ die es weiß, __die Frage __nach einem Zweck des Lebens__ zu beantworten._


----------



## ablativ

Maxi Muneyoshi said:


> _
> "Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß."_
> 
> Meine Frage ist auf die Stellung von "weiß" bezogen. _"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, *die weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten." _wäre meine Version. Ist beides korrekt ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus,


Unabhängig davon, ob ein Verb wie "wissen" hier modal gebraucht wird und *darum* am Ende steht, können viele andere Verben in solchen Satzkonstruktionen mit ihren finiten Formen am Ende eines Nebensatzes stehen, ohne dass sie als modal angesehen werden müssen:

_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß/wünscht/fordert/behauptet/glaubt/vorgibt/für sich in Anspruch nimmt/...._


----------



## Gernot Back

Maxi Muneyoshi said:


> _"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß."_
> 
> _"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, *die weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten." _wäre meine Version. Ist beides korrekt ?


Nein, es handelt sich um einen Relativsatz. Das ist ein Nebensatz und da steht das finite Verb _weiß _am Ende.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Das ist ein Nebensatz und da steht das finite Verb _weiß _am Ende.


Darum geht es nicht. 

Worum es geht, ist dies:

_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten *behauptet*.
_*und*
_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die *behauptet*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.

Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten *vorgibt*.
_*und
*_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die *vorgibt*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.

__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten *weiß*.
_*aber nicht
*_*__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die *weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.


__wissen_ verhält sich hier _wie ein Modalverb_, sodass die Infinitivgruppe nicht nachgestellt werden kann.
Vgl. _Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens beantworten *kann*._

Ähnlich quasi-modal verhält sich _vermögen_:
_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten *vermag*.
*__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die __*vermag*, __die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten._

Zum Unterschied von Modalverben und dem quasi-modal gebrauchten _wissen_ lässt sich aber _vermögen_ mit dem Korrelat _es _gebrauchen. Dies führt dazu, dass die Infinitivgruppe nachgestellt wird:

_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die es *vermag*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.



_Der Hinweis auf die Verbendstellung im eingeleiteten Nebensatz beantwortet Maxi Muneyoshis Frage mithin ebenso wenig wie folgender Hinweis:





ablativ said:


> Unabhängig davon, ob ein Verb wie "wissen" hier modal gebraucht wird und *darum* am Ende steht, können viele andere Verben in solchen Satzkonstruktionen mit ihren finiten Formen am Ende eines Nebensatzes stehen, ohne dass sie als modal angesehen werden müssen:
> 
> _Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten weiß/wünscht/fordert/behauptet/glaubt/vorgibt/für sich in Anspruch nimmt_


Die Standardstellung des finiten Verbs am Ende des eingeleiteten Nebensatzes folgt ohnehin einer stets geltenden, übergeordneten Regel. Das Einzige, was im Falle des von Maxi Muneyoshi zur Diskussion gestellten Gebrauchs von _wissen_ erklärungsbedürftig ist, ist, warum hier die Infinitivgruppe *ausnahmsweise* nicht auch nachgestellt werden kann. Es ist falsch - oder zumindest unvollständig  - zu sagen, dass 





ablativ said:


> viele andere Verben


am Ende des Nebensatzes stehen. Richtig ist, dass standardmäßig *alle* dort stehen. Warum bei _wissen_ die Infinitivgruppe *ausnahmsweise* nicht alternativ auch nachgestellt werden kann, obschon doch gerade bei komplexen Infinitivgruppen deren Nachstellung gebräuchlicher ist als die standardmäßige Endstellung des finiten Verbs, ist das Thema hier.


----------



## ablativ

"Viele andere Verben" bezog sich nur darauf, dass sie ja irgendwie semantisch zum Kontext passen müssen. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe - und jetzt wird mir überhaupt erst klar, worauf Du abzielst -, ist, was an diesem Satz
_



			Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die *weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten
		
Click to expand...

_überhaupt falsch sein soll. 

Das Modalverb "können" würde an dieser Stelle natürlich deplatziert sein und als finites Modalverb am Ende stehen müssen.

"wissen" ist aber wie "behaupten" und "vorgeben" in Deinen und auch von mir genannten Beispielen ein Vollverb. Warum *muss *es denn hier einen modalen Charakter annehmen und kann nicht *vor* der Infinitivgruppe stehen? Weil "Religion" ein abstrakter Begriff ist und selbst natürlich im nicht-übertragenen Sinn kein "Wissen" besitzen kann?

Wäre denn dieser Satz richtig?

_In unserer Klasse ist der Geschichtslehrer der einzige Lehrer, der weiß, den Unterrichtsstoff interessant darzustellen.

_Oder muss es auch hier heißen: ... _der einzige Lehrer, der den Stoff interessant darzustellen weiß ?

_Auch abstrakte Begriffe (wie _die Religion_) können doch mit Verben verbunden werden, die nur im übertragenen Sinn auf sie zutreffen, wie z.B.

"die Zeit *drängt*" und Ähnliches. Eigentlich kann "die Religion" ja auch nichts "vorgeben", und dennoch braucht die konjugierte Form von "vorgeben" ja auch nicht am Ende zu stehen. 

Mich interessiert die Beantwortung sehr und darum habe ich das Thema noch einmal aufgegriffen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Es hat nichts mit Abstraktion, sondern alleine mit dem hier besprochenen Gebrauch von _wissen_ zu tun, der de facto auf _können _hinausläuft:





ablativ said:


> _In unserer Klasse ist der Geschichtslehrer der einzige Lehrer, der weiß, den Unterrichtsstoff interessant darzustellen._


ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach falsch. Siehe auch:

_*Ich freue mich, dass du weißt, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren.
_Vgl. _Ich freue mich, dass du beabsichtigst/planst/einwilligst/zusagst/bereit bist/fähig bist, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren._

Ich bin froh, wenn sich eine Diskussion entspinnt, weil nicht alle dasselbe richtig oder falsch finden.


PS 
Ich habe mir selbst - ohne Quelle, d.h. ich bin die Quelle  - als Erklärungsmodell die Sache mit dem "quasi-modalen Gebrauch"/"Gebrauch wie ein Modalverb" zurechtgelegt.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _*__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die *weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.
> ...
> __*__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die __*vermag*, __die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten._


Diese Sätze hören sich zwar leicht angestaubt an. Ich wüsste aber nicht, womit sie einen Stern verdient hätten.



Schimmelreiter said:


> Es hat nichts mit Abstraktion, sondern alleine mit dem hier besprochenen Gebrauch von _wissen_ zu tun, der de facto auf _können _hinausläuft:ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach falsch. Siehe auch:
> 
> _*Ich freue mich, dass du weißt, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren.
> _Vgl. _Ich freue mich, dass du beabsichtigst/planst/einwilligst/zusagst/bereit bist/in der Lage bist, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren._
> 
> Ich bin froh, wenn sich eine Diskussion entspinnt, weil nicht alle dasselbe richtig oder falsch finden.



Hier vermischst Du Dinge. Der von Dir besternte Satz ist nicht ob seiner Wortstellung obsolet sondern ob der mit ihm verbundenen der Semantik des Verbs _wissen_. Die Bedeutung _befähigt sein etwas zu tun_ (statt lediglich über _Wissen_ zu verfügen, was nur ein Bestandteil von _Befähigung _ist) wird heute nicht mehr verwandt. Mit der Wortstellung hat dies originär nichts zu tun.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Diese Sätze hören sich zwar leicht angestaubt an. Ich wüsste aber nicht, womit sie einen Stern verdient hätten.


Vielleicht kann ich mein Sprachgefühl besser erklären, wenn der Relativsatz komplexer ist:

_Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die seit jeher *weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.
__Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die immer wieder *vermag*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten._

Mein Sprachgefühl schreit förmlich nach der Endstellung des finiten Verbs.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> _*Ich freue mich, dass du weißt, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren.
> _Vgl. _Ich freue mich, dass du beabsichtigst/planst/einwilligst/zusagst/bereit bist/fähig bist, meinen Fernseher zu reparieren._


"Fernseher reparieren" bezieht sich auf handwerkliche Fähigkeiten und weniger auf kognitive, intellektuelle. Darum wäre "können" hier angebrachter.

Was hältst Du denn von "Er weiß sich zu benehmen"? Für mich ist das gehobenerer Stil zu "Er kann sich benehmen".


> _Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die seit jeher *weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.
> Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, die immer wieder *vermag*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten.
> 
> Mein Sprachgefühl schreit förmlich nach der Endstellung des finiten Verbs._


Meins auch hier nicht. 

PS: teilweise mit den vorausgegangenen, zwischenzeitlich erweiterten Beiträgen gekreuzt


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Die Bedeutung _befähigt sein etwas zu tun_ (statt lediglich über _Wissen_ zu verfügen, was nur ein Bestandteil von _Befähigung _ist) wird heute nicht mehr verwandt. Mir der Wortstellung hat dies originär nichts zu tun.





ablativ said:


> Was hältst Du denn von "Er weiß sich zu benehmen"? Für mich ist das gehobenerer Stil zu "Er kann sich benehmen".


Es geht nur um Nebensätze:

_*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, sich zu benehmen._

ist für mich falsch. Das finite Verb gehört ans Ende. 


Demgegenüber halte ich sowohl

_Ich glaube, dass er beabsichtigt, sich zu benehmen.

_als auch

_Ich glaube, dass er sich zu benehmen beabsichtigt.

_für richtig.


Siehe auch:

_Ich glaube schon, dass sie am Theater zu gefallen weiß.
*__Ich glaube schon, dass sie weiß, am Theater zu gefallen._


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Es geht nur um Nebensätze:
> _*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, sich zu benehmen._
> ist für mich falsch. Das finite Verb gehört ans Ende.


Ich halte den Satz


> _Ich glaube, dass er weiß, sich zu benehmen._


für grammatisch völlig richtig, allerdings würde ich wegen des sehr kurzen, nur durch "sich" *überhaupt* erweiterten Infinitivs zur Infinitivgruppe (sonst wäre es sogar nur ein einfacher Infinitiv) das finite Verb *in diesem Fall *auch ans Ende setzen, und zwar aus rein stilistischen Gründen.

Bei einer wirklich erweiterten Infinitivgruppe, die den Begriff "Gruppe" tatsächlich verdient, sehe ich weder stilistisch noch - wie oben schon - grammatisch irgendein Problem, die konjugierte Form von "wissen" nach vorne zu ziehen:

_Ich glaube, dass er weiß, sich in allen Situationen des Lebens angemessen zu benehmen._

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es sich hier allein um Fragen des Sprachgefühls handelt, sondern vielleicht vielmehr um festgelegte Sprachregeln der (Nicht-)Zulässigkeit solcher Satzstellungen.

PS: auch hier gekreuzt mit dem zwischenzeitlich erweiterten obigen Beitrag von SR


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, sich zu benehmen.
> 
> Demgegenüber halte ich sowohl
> 
> Ich glaube, dass er beabsichtigt, sich zu benehmen.
> 
> als auch
> 
> Ich glaube, dass er sich zu benehmen beabsichtigt.
> 
> für richtig.
> _


Tut mir leid, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Vielleicht eine leichte Präferenz für _Ich glaube, dass er sich zu benehmen weiß _und für _Ich glaube, dass er beabsichtigt, sich zu benehmen_. So leicht, dass ich eine Verbindung mit der Frage der Grammatikalität nicht zu sehen vermag.*
______________________
*Interessanterweise fällt mir in diesem Satz auf, dass sich folgendes für mich ganz schauderhaft anhörte: *_...dass ich eine Verbindung mit der Frage der Grammatikalität nicht vermag zu sehen. _Ich weiß nicht, was hier den Ausschlag gibt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Die Bedeutung _befähigt sein etwas zu tun_ (statt lediglich über _Wissen_ zu verfügen, was nur ein Bestandteil von _Befähigung _ist) wird heute nicht mehr verwandt. Mir der Wortstellung hat dies originär nichts zu tun.


in der Lage sein, etwas zu tun

*Grammatik*

mit Infinitiv mit »zu«
*
Beispiele*

sich zu benehmen, zu behaupten wissen
etwas zu schätzen wissen
sich zu helfen wissen
nichts mit jemandem anzufangen wissen
sie weiß etwas aus sich zu machen
er wusste manches zu berichten _(konnte manches berichten, berichtete manches)_


Duden







Dies hat nach meinem festen Sprachgefühl mit Wortstellung zu tun:

_*Ich glaube, dass er stets weiß, sich zu behaupten.
*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, mein Geschenk zu schätzen.
*Ich glaube, dass er in jeder Lage weiß, sich zu helfen.
*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, etwas aus sich zu machen.
*Ich glaube, dass er weiß, Positives zu berichten
_




ablativ und Bernd, cari amici, Ihr haltet also tatsächlich

_Wir freuten uns, dass er wusste, Positives zu berichten.

_für richtig?

Riechsalz!



PS
Das sollte auch nicht untergehen:





Schimmelreiter said:


> _Ich glaube schon, dass sie am Theater zu gefallen weiß.
> *__Ich glaube schon, dass sie weiß, am Theater zu gefallen._


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Tut mir leid, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Interessanterweise fällt mir in diesem Satz auf, dass sich folgendes für mich ganz schauderhaft anhörte: *_...dass ich eine Verbindung mit der Frage der Grammatikalität nicht vermag zu sehen. _Ich weiß nicht, was hier den Ausschlag gibt.


Ich biete Dir ja die Quasimodalität von _vermögen _als Erklärung an. 


Beweis:

Zwingen wir mithilfe des Korrelats _es _Transitivität rein (die sich nun wirklich nicht mit Modalität verträgt), und schon ist das Problem gelöst:

_...dass ich es nicht vermag, eine Verbindung mit der Frage der Grammatikalität zu sehen.



_PS
Zur Unverträglichkeit von Modalität und Transitivität:

_Ich kann schwimmen. _Modalverb
_Ich kann Französisch. _Vollverb


Vgl.
_... dass er zu schwimmen weiß/vermag  _"quasimodal"
_... dass er es vermag zu schwimmen   _nicht "quasimodal"

_wissen _lässt sich nicht mit dem Korrelat _es_ verbinden, was ja gerade diesen quasimodalen Gebrauch _("können")_ belegt (obwohl es doch in der ganz anderen, in diesem Thread *nicht* relevanten Bedeutung _scire_ transitiv ist). Mir geht es *ausschließlich *um die Bedeutung _*in der Lage sein, etwas zu tun *_(Duden).


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> _wissen _lässt sich nicht mit dem Korrelat _es_ verbinden, ...


Gerade eben habe ich noch in den Sportnachrichten über einen deutschen Stürmer gelesen:
„_Marco ist ein extrem professioneller Spieler. Er weiß es, sich zu bewegen und spielt das Spiel, so wie es sich gehört._“

Und eine Buchrezension liest sich wie folgt:  *Er weiß es, Spannung aufzubauen* und diese zu halten,  ...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Gerade eben habe ich noch in den Sportnachrichten über einen deutschen Stürmer gelesen:
> „_Marco ist ein extrem professioneller Spieler. Er weiß es, sich zu bewegen und spielt das Spiel, so wie es sich gehört._“
> 
> Und eine Buchrezension liest sich wie folgt: *Er weiß es, Spannung aufzubauen* und diese zu halten, ...


Herrlich, danke. Dann spielt _wissen_ in der Bedeutung _können_ mit _vermögen _in einer Liga:

Es geht ja um die Stellung im Nebensatz:

_Ich glaube, dass er sich zu bewegen weiß/vermag.
__Ich glaube, dass er *es* weiß/vermag sich zu bewegen._
*aber nicht:*
_*Ich glaube, dass er weiß/vermag sich zu bewegen._


----------



## berndf

...dass er  weiß, Spannung aufzubauen.

Ganz prima. Ich such schon mal dein Riechsalz.


----------



## ablativ

"Wissen" kann also mit und ohne "es" als Platzhalter für eine Infinitivkonstruktion verwendet werden.

_Er weiß, Spannung aufzubauen _versus _Er weiß es, Spannung aufzubauen.

_(_Er weiß es, wie man Spannung aufbaut_ versus _Er weiß, wie man Spannung aufbaut_)

Der Autor weiß, Spannung aufzubauen. (Hauptsatz)  ---> Der weiß, Spannung aufzubauen (noch immer Hauptsatz)

_Er ist ein Autor, der weiß, Spannung aufzubauen_ (Relativsatz) versus _Er ist ein Autor, der Spannung aufzubauen weiß_.

Er ist ein Autor, der es weiß, Spannung aufzubauen (Relativsatz mit "es" als Platzhalter für die Infinitivkonstruktion)

_"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, *die weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten." 

__"Es ist wiederum nur die Religion, *die es weiß*, die Frage nach einem Zweck des Lebens zu beantworten." 

_
Der Mann behauptet, glücklich zu sein. Der Mann behauptet es, glücklich zu sein.

Es ist der Mann, der behauptet, glücklich zu sein. Es ist der Mann, der es behauptet, glücklich zu sein. 



> _Ich glaube, dass er *es* weiß/vermag sich zu bewegen.
> *aber nicht:
> *Ich glaube, dass er weiß/vermag sich zu bewegen.*_


Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum nicht beide Varianten (mit und ohne "es") regelkonform sein sollen *bei wissen*, bei *vermögen *​bin ich mir nicht so sicher, steht aber auch hier nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## berndf

Ich sehe da auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> ...dass er  weiß, Spannung aufzubauen.
> 
> Ganz prima. Ich such schon mal dein Riechsalz.



Das war der Riechsalzsatz:

_Wir freuten uns, dass er wusste, Positives zu berichten._

Und den vergleich mal mit:

_Wir freuten uns, dass er Positives zu berichten wusste._


----------



## ablativ

Ja, beide Versionen sind richtig!


----------



## berndf

Der Spannungssatz hat doch exakt denselben Aufbau.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Let's agree we disagree.


----------

